# Taking Hedgie Along



## lindsaymarie (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there any possible way to bring my hedgehog along while I'm out and about like going shopping or something without him pooping and peeing constantly? I put him in one of the little snuggle pouch and right when I put him in there he pooped and peed! please anyone?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is to encourage him to go before you put him in it. Either let him run around and wait until he does his business, or maybe put him in a very little bit of water and see if that encourages him. Be careful with the water approach though, since you'd be taking him outside right after.


----------

